# Windows 7 und Dateirechte



## bauchinj (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo!

Ich Kopiere mittels Batch einige Dateien u.a. eine Anwendung nach C:\Programme\Ordner. So weit so gut. Die Dateien werden erfolgreich verschoben und die .exe kann ausgeführt werden. Verschärfe ich jetzt aber die Sicherheitsprüfung ist das nicht mehr der Fall. Ich müsste die Dateien in den Temp ordner kopieren lassen, dann würds funktionieren.

Hab ich also gemacht, die betreffenden Dateien mitels Batch in den Temp-Ordner.... natürlich hats dann nicht geklappt. Jetzt hab ich mich ein bisschen mit den Rechten beschäftigt. Also:
Administratoren haben Vollzugriff
System hat Vollzugriff
"normale Benutzer" haben keinen Vollzugriff


Jetzt bin ich aber mit einem Administratorbenutzer angemeldet und es funktioniert nicht. Hab mal gedacht ich änder einfach mal die Rechte für "normale Benutzer" auf Vollzugriff. Siehe da, es funkioniert. 

Jetzt will ich die Rechte für das Verzeichnis auf Vollzugriff für "normale Benutzer" mittels Batch setzen. hab auch schon die Befehler Cacls und Icacls gefunden - nur irgendwie machts nicht richtig. kann mir bitte jemand bei diesem Problem helfen********


Danke im Voraus

bauchinj


----------



## rd4eva (26. Januar 2011)

Nur weil du als Administrator angemeldet bist heisst das noch lange nicht das die batch auch mit dem Administratorkonto ausgeführt wird.
Vermutlich liegt auch da das Problem wenn du die Berechtigungen ändern willst. Wenn die batch unter einem kontext läuft das keine Berechtigung dazu hat die Berechtigungen zu ändern dann wird das halt nix.


----------



## bauchinj (26. Januar 2011)

Führe mittlerweilen das Programm *runas* aus:

Also ich bin der Benutzer, der die Rechte ändern will. Es ist ja auch komisch, dass der User, der die Dateien kopiert nicht die Berechtigungen hat, diese auszuführen und zu schreiben.

Kann ich die batch ev. als superadministrator ausführen und die Rechte gleichzeitig für alle Benutzer auf Vollzugriff setzen?


----------



## rd4eva (26. Januar 2011)

Es gibt keinen Superadministrator.

Runas wird dir (ausser zum testen) vermutlich auch nicht sehr viel weiterhelfen weil du das Passwort nicht mitübergeben kannst. (ausser mit /savecred welches aber nicht immer zur verfügung steht)

Runasspc könnte dir da weiterhelfen.

Oder:
Unter Windows7 kann man unter den Dateieigenschaften/kompatibilität einstellen das eine Datei immer als Administrator ausgeführt werden soll.


----------



## bauchinj (26. Januar 2011)

naja, dass mit dem "immer als admin ausführen" funktioniert ja nicht so richtig...

habs jetzt so geändert: die Dateien liegen nun beim Benutzer => er hat alle Rechte. direkt im Ordner kann ich jetzt die Anwendung ohne weiteres starten - NUR die Verknüpfung will noch nicht ohne.
Es gibt da einen Ansatz, das über die aufgabenplanung zu lösen, aber die kann ich nicht beeinflussen, da die Verknüpfung automatisch erstellt werden soll, OHNE dass in der Aufgabenplanung etwas eingestellt werden muss (ist ja nicht so beutzerfreundlich)

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das sonst lösen könnte?


----------



## Nico Graichen (26. Januar 2011)

Unter Windows 7 mit aktiviert UAC arbeitet man auch als Admin nur mit Benutzerrechten. Erst wenn man explizit admininistrative Tätigkeit ausführen will (zu erkennen am Shield-Symbol) werden die vollen Rechte aktiv.
Eine Batch-Datei wird somit auch nur mit Benutzerrechten ausgeführt.
Benutzer dürfen nicht ins Programmverzeichnis schreiben, nur Administratoren.

Was mir aber absolut nicht klar ist: Was geht denn nun nicht? Das Schreiben in ProgramFiles oder das ausführen der Anwendung?
Wo kommt die Exe denn her? Binaries aus unsicheren Quellen (z.B. Internet, ... ) hindert Win7 z.B. an der Ausführung, bis sie vom Administrator freigegeben wurden


----------



## bauchinj (27. Januar 2011)

> Unter Windows 7 mit aktiviert UAC arbeitet man auch als Admin nur mit Benutzerrechten.



Das finde ich interessant....

Also schreiben kann ich überall hin. Es geht darum, dass ich anfangs das blöde uac-fenster wegbekomme. Jetzt hat sich die Sachlage aber geändert, ich hätte mich mit dem Fenster abgefunden, aber jetzt besteht das Problem darin, wenn ich die Berechtigungsstufe der *.exe NICHT angepasst habe (also "Programm als Administrator ausführen", kommt die UAC-Abfrage gar nicht. Das Programm wird aber auch nicht installiert, bekomm da den Fehler, dass ich in meinem lokalen temporären Verzeichnis nicht genügend Rechte habe. 
Die Exe macht im Prinzip nichts anderes, als ein Selbstentpackendes Archiv zu aufzurufen. Dieses soll aber nicht im temp ordner entpackt werden.....

Hm....

Also kann ich über eine Batch das Häckchen unter Kompatibilität setzen? Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit?


Edit: Also, glaub ich hab den Grund, warum ich selbst bei einem normalen selbstentpackenden archiv die uca bekomme..... WinVista kann das Programm nicht identifizieren. Wie kann ich Windows jetzt aber sagen, dass das Programm vertrauenswürdig ist?


----------



## Nico Graichen (27. Januar 2011)

Das "blöde" UAC-Fenster gibt dir den Hinweis, dass du den Bereich der eingeschränkten Rechte verlässt und Dinge machst, die Einfluss auf das ganze System haben! So blöd ist das nicht.

Es gibt übrigens unterschiedliche Fenster, falls dir das in deinem Übereifer noch nicht aufgefallen ist.
Ein Erklärung zur UAC findest du unter http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc709691(WS.10).aspx (für Win7 im Baum entsprechend auswählen, da sich teilweise einiges geändert hat)

Um Windows zu zeigen, sagen dass deine Anwendung vertrauenswürdig ist, brauchst du ein Zertifikat. Ich geh aber eher davon aus, deine Herangehensweise ist falsch.
Um dir da aber zu helfen müsste ich aber verstehen, was du vor hast. Das war bei dem bisherigen Durcheinander und Programmen und Exen und was nicht alles schwer möglich


----------

